# Why would Amazon put "kindlefire" on the shipping carton?



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

I got home from work today and box sitting on my porch said, "kindlefire" on the front on the box. Granted, it's a cavil, but still, it doesn't say on the website that the contents are visible... I imagine a few surprise gifts aren't much of a surprise any more.

That said... I'm rapidly growing to love the Fire. [Sorry, but I have to modify that statement. The apps that have nothing to do with Amazon are gnerally good (netflix). The Amazon stuff, "the cloud," "the newsstand," etc. just plain don't work on my unit. I've just gone though six iterations of subscribing to Wired. I touch the icon on the main screen and... subscribe... you are already subscribed... subscribe... you are already subscribed... etc. I've put it away for the night because the urge to throw it against the wall is nearly overwhelming. I think I was spoiled by the two generations of iPod touches I have.]


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I wondered the same thing - like putting a sign yelling, STEAL ME!


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I usually have my Kindles gift wrapped but completely forgot this time. If you do it comes packed inside a separate box and also keeps the original box free of shipping labels which makes it look better if you resale later on. It also protects from being crushed which is a problem I had with my carriers before I moved.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

So it's sitting outside of my apartment door with "Kindlefire" on the box?  Hmm.....


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah, I got a box left on my porch that said "kindle*fire*" and another one that said "kindle *touch*." WTF?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The Kindles have had Kindle printed on the side for awhile now.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Luckily I have a milkbox, and a neighbor who is a stay at home mom that I can call to bring in the box.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The Kindles have had Kindle printed on the side for awhile now.


Yeah. . . . except for the first one that had a fancy box and was inside a shipping box, ever since they've had dedicated boxes that double as shipping boxes.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

webhill said:


> Yeah, I got a box left on my porch that said "kindle*fire*" and another one that said "kindle *touch*." WTF?


You expected them to be labeled "used underwear" and "carpet remnants?"


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

Elk said:


> You expected them to be labeled "used underwear" and "carpet remnants?"


It could have been labeled "Amazon,".... like every other product they ship that doesn't state, "ships in original carton and contents won't be concealed."


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

tnt said:


> It could have been labeled "Amazon,"....


Of course, it _could _be, but hardly an issue which should rise to active consciousness, much less engender concern.

It's an inexpensive gadget and Kindles are not big pawn shop sellers. Then again, perhaps over 50% of Fires shipped today have been pinched.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I got two packages today from Amazon (neither on my new Kindles--darn it!). Both of them clearly said what they were on the box. I wonder if they're doing that with everything now. I gotta say, I don't care for it, especially if I order more Christmas gifts for family and that family member is here when it arrives.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

At least it's just the words & not the "KindleFire!!! *life-size picture*" box that reviewers apparently got. That frightened me


----------



## tnt (Aug 17, 2010)

Elk said:


> Of course, it _could _be, but hardly an issue which should rise to active consciousness, much less engender concern.
> 
> It's an inexpensive gadget and Kindles are not big pawn shop sellers. Then again, perhaps over 50% of Fires shipped today have been pinched.


Uh, having spent several years living in poverty, I don't know that I'll ever consider $200 an "inexpensive gadget." And anyway, as I'm pretty sure I mentioned in my original post, my concern was more for those ordering a surprise gift that turned out not to be a surprise at all.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The Kindles have had Kindle printed on the side for awhile now.


And its bugged me too. If someone was willing to steal Christmas presents from my front porch, one in a box that said woot.com, I'm sure anything with "kindle" on it would walk off as well. But I have everything shipped to work to prevent that.  Maybe it is because of Kindle being written on the box, but only my Kindles and items from Dell get personally delivered to me. Any other box from Amazon, I get a call that I have a package up front.
And, yes, I squee'd when my Fire was brought to me. I had just checked tracking and it was "still out for delivery".


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

my kindle fire "box" was nested in a standard amazon box.  i thought it would come as the OP stated also.  i feel privileged.  lol..


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I think if you mark the check box that the Kindle (whichever one) is a "gift" it will come inside another box. (Of course, I always forget to mark that box.)


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

tnt said:


> Uh, having spent several years living in poverty, I don't know that I'll ever consider $200 an "inexpensive gadget."


What is relevant is the potential thief's concept of street value. A Kindle, even a Fire, possesses little.



> my concern was more for those ordering a surprise gift that turned out not to be a surprise at all.


Check the "gift' box when ordering if this is of serious concern. Trivial.

It is astounding that there are complaints regarding what is printed on the packaging of a toy.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Elk said:


> What is relevant is the potential thief's concept of street value. A Kindle, even a Fire, possesses little.


And that's why I had kindle stolen right out of hands? Because someone thought it had little value?

Unfortunately, there will always be people who want things that other people have. And it would not have been difficult for amazon to have not put the name on the box.

And everyone has different feelings about things, and I don't really see the value in trivializing other people's desire to safeguard their property, even if it is a "toy."


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I think if you mark the check box that the Kindle (whichever one) is a "gift" it will come inside another box. (Of course, I always forget to mark that box.)


You know what, you're right. My wife ordered it on her amazon account, but i didn't want it attached to her account, so i told her to mark it as a gift. So that makes perfect sense.


----------



## joanne29 (Jun 30, 2009)

mine came in a regular Amazon box nestled inside, with no indication of what it was on the outside.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Since I had ordered two, they came in one standard Amazon box.  Really, I think anyone who is going to rip me off is as likely to steal an unmarked box on the steps as a marked one.  Unless it's marked "Simulac" or something.    Grab it, open it up--if it's good, keep it, if not throw it in the woods....

I think it has to do with Amazon's recent commitment to minimalist packaging.  Having a package that can serve both as the in-store packaging and a shipping box means less packaging.  Saves materials and costs.

Betsy


----------



## ciscokid (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm actually. kinda, hoping mine doesn't arrive today.  Its pouring the rain and is supposed to keep it up all day long.  Nothing left on my porch will be dry and our UPS person doesn't even ring the doorbell when he drops something off.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

scarlet said:


> And that's why I had kindle stolen right out of hands? Because someone thought it had little value?


I would hazard the thief thought it was an iPad or tablet, not a simple ereader.



> And everyone has different feelings about things, and I don't really see the value in trivializing other people's desire to safeguard their property, even if it is a "toy."


I understand this board's comfort with homogenous pablum, but does not this comment itself accomplish the complained of trivializing of an opposing opinion? 

I admit a certain jealousy of those for whom whether "Kindle" is printed on the box is a pressing issue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think we should stipulate that this is an Amazon Kindle Fan Forum board, and that, in the vast realm of thngs that can be discussed, very little that is discussed here is a pressing issue, including whether something is a pressing issue.   

Doesn't mean that the things that are discussed here shouldn't be discussed, nor that opposing viewpoints are unwelcome, just that we prefer to not use dismissive terms.  Like "toy" or "homogenous pablum."*  

Thanks. (I fixed the quotes in your post, Elk.)

Betsy
KB Moderator

(*Is there such a thing as non-homogenous pablum?  It does seem to come from the Department of Redundancy Department....)


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeez Louise! Talk about killing a thread!


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

Elk said:


> You expected them to be labeled "used underwear" and "carpet remnants?"


I did not. That would have been pretty funny, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

webhill said:


> I did not. That would have been pretty funny, though.


Would keep people from being tempted to take it, too. . . . .


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I got the Kindle Touch today and that was the typical box with the Kindle Touch listed on the side.  The Kindle Fire as I said was nested in a regular amazon box I think, I'm sure, because my wife ordered it on her account and clicked off that it was a gift.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

My fire clearly said kindlefire on the box, and despite my sign that persons delivering packages should not ring the doorbell unless they need a signature my ups man rang it and waited for me to answer, not feeling comfortable leaving it out in the open.  He said if I hadn't come he would have put it inside the back storm door.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

krm0789 said:


> At least it's just the words & not the "KindleFire!!! *life-size picture*" box that reviewers apparently got. That frightened me


That frightened me too!!That's why I left work early to make sure I would be home when the UPS guy delivered it. If I'm not home he usually just sits it by the door and I didn't want anyone to steal it!!


----------



## EvaCole (Nov 7, 2011)

tnt said:


> I imagine a few surprise gifts aren't much of a surprise any more.


Mine for my husband .



KimberlyinMN said:


> I think if you mark the check box that the Kindle (whichever one) is a "gift" it will come inside another box. (Of course, I always forget to mark that box.)


I did check it as a gift. It still came shipped in just the box with Kindle Fire on the outside. It's a small thing, I guess, but it did put a pretty big damper on my Fire excitement today.


----------

